# hore power increase for 2004 525i??



## harlyboy (Jul 31, 2004)

I purchased a 2004 525i and have found myself disappointed in the horse power. Are there any ways to increase the power for a reasonable price?


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

:hi: and welcome to the fest.

What's your definition of reasonable?


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

No, the only reasonable way to up the power is to trade it in for a 530 or 545. Exhausts, intake kits and software will net you very little...that engine is pretty fully developed at this point.


----------



## harlyboy (Jul 31, 2004)

wingspan said:


> :hi: and welcome to the fest.
> 
> What's your definition of reasonable?


Reasonable , meaning not putting a whole new engine in or trading the car in. couple thousand bucks?


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

harlyboy said:


> Reasonable , meaning not putting a whole new engine in or trading the car in. couple thousand bucks?


Hm, well, I don't know really. I suppose the usual route of bolt on parts as possible, exhaust, CAI, but at this kind of money I'd doubt you would see any real measureable (dyno, butt or otherwise) difference in grunt of the car...

Is it a lease? If so, you can while away the time dreaming of an M5... :dunno:


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

harlyboy said:


> Reasonable , meaning not putting a whole new engine in or trading the car in. couple thousand bucks?


You won't gain much (I am sure even 20HP won't make you happy) unless you get something like a supercharger (which would be like $5k to $6k). Didn't you test drive the car before you bought it? :dunno:


----------



## harlyboy (Jul 31, 2004)

Its the age old dilemma. I test drove it when I bought it. It seemd adequate in power at the time. Now, it just seems like I shoulda went with the 545. I woudn't mind spending some money on it if there was a measureable gain. However, I dont want to spend so much cash that it would be easier to move up to the 545. And no, it is not a lease. I paid for the car in cash.


----------



## sph17 (Oct 5, 2003)

*Lots of 04 525i on BMW CPO lots*



harlyboy said:


> Its the age old dilemma. I test drove it when I bought it. It seemd adequate in power at the time. Now, it just seems like I shoulda went with the 545. I woudn't mind spending some money on it if there was a measureable gain. However, I dont want to spend so much cash that it would be easier to move up to the 545. And no, it is not a lease. I paid for the car in cash.


I am surprised at the relativly high number of 04 525is for sale at BMW dealers in the NYC-LI area.

Are people buying these vehicles and not liking them and trading them back, or were a lot of BMW executive cars auctioned to the dealers?


----------



## harlyboy (Jul 31, 2004)

Maybe they are craving more horse power too!


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

Well you can upgrade your differential, exhaust, intake, pullys, ECU, spark plugs that should give you enough HP and TRQ so that you can feel the difference


----------

